# 304 Days Pregnant



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

My mare is 304 days pregnant today and she's started lifting her tail and spreading her back legs while backing up. She doesn't pee at all though. I haven't been able to get behind her to see if she's winking since she goes up against the wall. She just started doing this today I believe. She also stands stretched out like she has a colic which I know she doesn't. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Pregnant women near the end of the pregnancy can do some weird things. Sometimes it is due to the baby's position, sometimes from gas and sometimes it just feels good. If you are every worried, the vet is just a phone call away ;-)

Personally, from what you describe, it just sounds like she is trying to reposition baby (they can get into positions that make the mom very uncomfortable) or relieve pregnancy pressure. 

She is very lovely with her baby bump. Hope you share more pictures with us, especially when she releases her hostage


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you so much SunnyDraco! I got some other replies as well on different websites and they all had the same experience but their mare foaled a day or two after. She did it again today so I'm guessing the baby is on the way.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If she is truly only 304-305 days into her pregnancy, be sure to have the vet out to check the foal if she delivers before day 320. It's a little too early yet for her to let the baby out. Hope she hangs on for 2 weeks. That baby looks like it's going to be a good sized one!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians, I do plan on having the vet come out hopefully sometime next week when I have the money to see if my other mare is pregnant. Hopefully she does hold onto the baby for another week or two! Another thing, she is only 10 months pregnant today. She dropped so much today and looks like she's hit 340 days. People have been asking me if she's having twins but I don't know.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Even if you have to postpone the preg check on the other mare, I'd have the vet palpate this one to make sure all is well. Was she checked for twinning early on?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Even if you have to postpone the preg check on the other mare, I'd have the vet palpate this one to make sure all is well. Was she checked for twinning early on?


I was planning on doing both at the same time and no she wasn't. I wasn't thinking of the twin possibility.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Checking both is excellent. I hope she's just big.


----------

